
Narrowing the gap between serverless and its state with storage functions - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2020/01/29/narrowing-the-gap/
======
BenoitP
Coming from the other side (stateful distributed processing), Apache Flink has
an interesting proposal:

[https://statefun.io/](https://statefun.io/)

Functions are deserialized along with their state when woken up by an input.

